# Leveling Tips



## bill0830 (Nov 16, 2007)

After arriving at your campsite after a few hours in the truck, with your kids getting restless and everyone else on their last nerve, do yourself a favor and level your camper before unhooking. There isn't anything more annoying than having to walk uphill or sideways because you didn't take the extra couple of minutes to ensure that your camper is nice and level. On some campers, you may have the luxury of leveling with your jacks. But in the case of a 5th wheel, the front arms come up and down together and the jacks in the back are only for stabilization. You can buy the leveling blocks almost anywhere. They are stackable and easy to store. You just drive up on them until you are level. Pretty simple. I have the blocks. but, I find that a good ole fashioned 2x6 board works as well, especially if you need to level one side a lot. Sometimes the leveling blocks will slide on you and the boards stay in place. The closer you get to being level the easier everything stays in line. I have also been told that if you have slide outs it's really important to bring them in and out with the camper as level as possible. 

As most of you know, new campers don't come with levels on them. I have never figured this out. Seems that the best place to ensure that your levels are "LEVEL" is at the factory. I always keep a bullet level with me to back up the little stick on levels. I found that at more parks that have concrete slabs usually is the best place to install the levels on your camper. 

I recently purchased a GIANT level to put in the front of my 5th wheel. .The reason being that the small level that I currently have is so small that I have to stop, open the back window of my truck, use a flashlight then determine which side is low and needs to come up. With big levels, you can see if it's level from looking in the rear view mirror. I'm waiting to install it, as soon as I find a nice level area. I'll let you know how it works out.


----------



## dchaviland (May 5, 2008)

*Leveling...*

Bill:

I do something similar but it depends *when* I arrive in camp. 

One place the wife and I go, we arrive late, well after midnight. In that case, we just back in, do not disconnect from the truck, but drop the front jacks to stabilize. Go to bed. Then after breakfast, we assess the trailer and figure out if she's down on one side or not. If she is, we use Lynx Levelers and get plum side to side, fore and aft. Then disconnect and make it "official". 

Now if it is an am or mid day arrival at one of our favorite state parks, then wife and I have a walkie each (as described elsewhere in this forum) and she guides me in backing up the trailer. As stated in that post, wife is boss when I'm backing up. Once that position is decided, we assess side to side/fore and aft, pull forward a few feet, and drop the Lynx's as needed all around and I back up into the final position. We reassess how level the trailer is, readjust if needed, and then call it. (We call it "dropping anchor" where we deem the trailer is her final position and all connections become final.)

I have had the good fortune of pulling into Galveston State Park here in Texas a not needed anything except for using the Lynx levelers just so I don't have to extend the front jacks or the stabilization jacks as far. They have nice level spots as a rule. That's not to say they won't give me a spot where I'll need to level it!

I love Lynx Levelers... good for making a ramp and doing tires too.

David :icon_smile_bbq:


----------

